# Regarding South Park



## lupinealchemist (Jun 8, 2011)

Please tell me that tonight's episode was the series finale, cause it should definitely end there.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, it feels like they've been phoning it in this season.


----------



## Conker (Jun 8, 2011)

I loved tonight's episode and was really sad at the end. I'm not exactly sober so it was extra awesome.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 8, 2011)

Cliff Notes, please.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 8, 2011)

8-bit said:


> Cliff Notes, please.



Getting older and realizing that the music that the kids listen to is shit, and that when kids listen to adult music they think it's shit.  You can watch it here: http://www.videobb.com/video/zGj6KhyfCbmk (NSFW, obviously.  It's south park  )


----------



## Larry (Jun 8, 2011)

Have they made fun of furries, yet?


----------



## shaaaark (Jun 9, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Have they made fun of furries, yet?


 
I figured this was close.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 9, 2011)

Kind of reminds me of The Catcher in the Rye for some reason.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 9, 2011)

If I knew it was the last episode I'd actually accept it, that is a good ending...in a literary sort of way, but there's still episodes coming...


----------



## Larry (Jun 9, 2011)

shaaaark said:


> I figured this was close.


Meh, they were making of Disney movies. 


Evandeskunk said:


> Kind of reminds me of The Catcher in the Rye for some reason.


 They already made fun of that in the last season when Butters becomes an acclaimed writer.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 9, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Have they made fun of furries, yet?


Pretty sure they did


----------



## Fay V (Jun 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Pretty sure they did


 I don't recall when...


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 9, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I don't recall when...


 
Google or something


----------



## moriko (Jun 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Google or something


 
Only thing that seems to be coming up are furries asking for a furry episode and Season 12 episode 10 called "Furry Death" which is about giant guinea pigs, Cloverfield style.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 9, 2011)

moriko said:


> Only thing that seems to be coming up are furries asking for a furry episode and Season 12 episode 10 called "Furry Death" which is about giant guinea pigs, Cloverfield style.


 
Well then I have no idea, I don't watch South Park often


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 9, 2011)

shaaaark said:


> I figured this was close.


 
Because anthros = furries.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 9, 2011)

South Park isn't a deep show, normally entertaining me with the cheap thrills of explicit violence and sexuality presented from the mouths of little kids. That in mind, I thought it worked best when the 'chemistry' between Stan, Kyle, Cartman, and Kenny was the focus of each episode. Lately they've been breaking off from the group, having whole episodes with Butters or Kyle or whoever, and those episodes bore me for the most part. These characters aren't very complex or interesting on their own, so unless constant weird shit is happening, or they can play off of each other, there are a million other things I could be watching that are better for my brain. 

But since this episode is music related I feel obligated to watch it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 9, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> South Park isn't a deep show


 
Yes it is... it's just 2deep4u.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Yes it is... it's just 2deep4u.



Maybe it's not as funny but I can't help but think that the South Park guys have gone back to making troll episodes, which is more hilarious as a whole. I mean they gave a character a birthday, honestly criticized the plot structure for the last three seasons (at least), and ended the show with a rift between the two strongest characters. What else are they going to change, or will it just go back to normal again like they said? XD


----------



## Fay V (Jun 9, 2011)

Deep is mot the word to use. It certainly has its moments where it is very critical of the world we live in and points out problems in a clever way. South park is an excellent modern satire and it has its deep moments. It's also a show with a singing christmas poo. The problem with it is to get all the intelligent parts you need to 1. understand what they're talking about and 2. watch the show enough to see it. 

It seems strange but animation writers are actually really smart. American dad makes really funny references that most people don't understand, because they don't have a background in Lit. For instance they did an incredible reference to "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf" and how Roger gets wrapped up in his games.


----------



## L1B3R4710N (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm _really _hoping the episode was a thinly veiled jab at dubstep. That'd be hilarious.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 9, 2011)

L1B3R4710N said:


> I'm _really _hoping the episode was a thinly veiled jab at dubstep. That'd be hilarious.



That's what I was thinking too >.>

Not that all dubstep is bad, but just the generic 'wobble wobble' that sounds like an early 90's hip hop record was left in the sun so you can only hear the bass and some drum scratches in weird places.


----------



## shaaaark (Jun 11, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Because anthros = furries.


 
Never said that. But it's the closest that I know of.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2011)

I actually heard from somewhere that it was ending this fall. 

I don't watch South Park enough to know for a fact though.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 11, 2011)

Whether or not the series ends this season, I hope to god they don't just "erase" the fact that Stan's parents broke up.
That was something new and interesting for the series, and it was character development.
I'll be so disappointed if there's nothing about it in the rest of the season.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 11, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Whether or not the series ends this season, I hope to god they don't just "erase" the fact that Stan's parents broke up.
> That was something new and interesting for the series, and it was character development.
> I'll be so disappointed if there's nothing about it in the rest of the season.



They have a history of just 'erasing' stuff though, don't they?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 11, 2011)

Sometimes.
That's why I'm worried about the possibility that they'll do it.

Although, sometimes they don't.
Like Chef dying. Like Mr. Garrison turning gay, and into a woman (which also reversed itself, but at least it wasn't immediate and had some followup in the series).
Shit like that.


----------



## Garfang (Jun 11, 2011)

i agree with Vaelarsa it was something different I like this series , because its funny most of the times. If its ending this season then ok i will accept it.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 12, 2011)

There will be 14 more so far.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 12, 2011)

Just watched the new episode to get it off my chest. I just now realized how much I act like Stan in that.


----------



## Jude (Jun 13, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Please tell me that tonight's episode was the series finale, cause it should definitely end there.


 
Aye. That episode would've ended the series nicely, but they still have seven more to go before their contract expires.
Honestly, I can see two things happening at this point.

1) They spend the last seven episodes wrapping up the series
2) They play it off as a joke and start off the next episode like nothing happened, which would be quite ironic.

The latest season has been nothing but shit (no pun intended) (barring this episode), and the creators have stated themselves that no show should go past 15 seasons. Guess what season we're on right now?


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 13, 2011)

That episode left me feeling oddly depressed and unamused. I think I may be turning into a cynical asshole.
That said, the past few seasons have been all downhill except the coon and friends thing. And I think the coon is the closest SP has gotten to making fun of furries. I love Cartman's one man furcon.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 13, 2011)

The only thing even remotely interesting about the Coon saga, IMO, was Cthulhu, and being given some kind (however much of a joke it may be) of explanation as to why Kenny dies and gets revived all the time.


----------

